# Musicians?



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone know of any manufacture(s) that make orchestra/band figures?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I seem to recall getting _The Lounge Lizards_ jazz band from BridgeMasters.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Muella models offer a mouthharp player in 1 : 24 










Preiser had an complete army or fire brigade band, Woodlandoffers a blue grass band, NOCH has an accordean player, a guitarist and a man with a violin. 

My hamster directs the famous Nuns & Monks orchechstra ( 1 : 20), found at a Bavarian souvenir shop ten years ago. 










The circus modellers should be the right adress for musicians. They place them on their band wagons or use them in parades. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Although smaller, the Xmas lines of figures in various stores have musicians. 

I even found a barber shop quartet in the dollar store. 

Always look around when shopping as figures can be found most anywhere.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz, your scenes are always a delight! 

Bob Temper made his own circus band.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Yes, those circusfigures by Bob Temper were great and beuatiful. So should be archivated somewhere in this form. 
Schleich or Bully had a small circus band as well some years ago. 

Sometimes you can find Spanish Softplastic Beatles figures from the Sixties at European Ebay for a few Euro: 










Clowns or Jazzbands are often offered at the toy or souvenirshops: 










They are a good basis for bashing or additional modelling. I worked quite a bit on the hairstyle of the above guitarist. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

